# Mare's heat cycles



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The estrous cycle, also known as "season' or "heat" of a mare occurs roughly every 19-22 days and occurs from early spring into autumn. As the days shorten, most mares enter an anestrus period during the winter and thus do not cycle in this period. The reproductive cycle in a mare is controlled by the photoperiod (length of the day), the cycle first triggered when the days begin to lengthen. As the days shorten, the mare returns to the anestrus period when she is not sexually receptive. Anestrus prevents the mare from conceiving in the winter months, as that would result in her foaling during the harshest part of the year, a time when it would be most difficult for the foal to survive.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

Also, they stay "in heat" for approx 5-7 days.

Some signs of estrus is a mare "flirting" with a stallion (or often a gelding if a stallion isn't around) by backing up towards his face, urinating frequently and "winking".


----------

